

A real nerdbook should be like this, not like a Macbook Pro Retina - thewildcat
http://pastebin.com/1xF5jS1i

======
vessenes
I have noted a number of prominent technologists do their work on MacBook Air
11s or 13s, even Linus. The MBA is in some ways the antithesis of this list,
it makes a number of 'nice to have' tradeoffs for a few important things:
weight, awesome disk performance and great keyboard and screen quality are
these things.

I would love to have an LTE option on my MBA, and I VERY occasionally wish I
had an ethernet jack on it. I would like it to have a retina display. And I
would like it to have 6x the battery life. But, I most often don't worry about
my Air at all, it's there, it works, it boots super fast, and if I remember to
run make -j4, it compiles relatively quickly.

I'm not willing to add 2 pounds to get any of my nice to haves; the
combination, while necessarily limited, is as good as it gets right now.

For this reason, I think that the MBP 15 Retina is a sort of proof of concept
device, the real awesomeness will come when those displays work their way down
to the Air line.

------
shinobi42
sudo wget --pay-whatever-they-want --random-wait NERDBOOK :D

